# Boiled/fried chicken



## pono (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm hoping someone can help me with this "idea" that I either dreamed or overheard...I'm wondering if anyone has a receipe for chicken that has been boiled then fried.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2008)

Why boil it first?

Seems simple enough to try.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 29, 2008)

one or the other here, the Closest I get to that which you mention is doing them in a pan with the lid on and some liquid so that they Steam somewhat, and then reduce this down until it starts to go Golden in color and only a little oil remains.


----------



## pono (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm thinking that the chicken will be moist and will have the flavor of "whatever" I put into the water...


----------



## jennyema (Jan 29, 2008)

pono said:


> I'm thinking that the chicken will be moist and will have the flavor of "whatever" I put into the water...


 

Boiling chicken makes it tough and rubbery.  You never want to do that.  Simmer it gently.

Simmering then frying won't make it moister though.  If that's what you want, plus added flavor "in" the meat, try brining and then frying.


----------



## Caine (Jan 29, 2008)

Chicken adobo, a Pilipino dish, is either boiled then fried, or fried then boiled, depending on which way any specific person was taught, but the boiling takes place in a mixture of water, vinegar, soy sauce, and seasonings, not just plain water.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2008)

Caine said:


> Chicken adobo, a Pilipino dish, is either boiled then fried, or fried then boiled, depending on which way any specific person was taught, but the boiling takes place in a mixture of water, vinegar, soy sauce, and seasonings, not just plain water.



By using the word fried are you just talking about browning?  I've made adobo many times and just cook in the liquid.  Giving it a nice browning afterwards would REALLY bring out the flavor - will have to try that the next time.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for bringing up the adobo.  Sounds like chicken you simmer in a bit of vinegar, soy with bay leaf, maybe some garlic and pepper.  And then you saute it.  Gotta try it.

Maybe pono this is what you had heard about.


----------



## pono (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for your replies...I tried boiling chicken thighs with garlic, ginger and salt.  I brought it to a boil, added the chicken (12 pcs), brought it to a boil, left it for 15 minutes, turned the stove off and let it sit for 1/2 an hour.  I drained the pot, pat dry the chicken, lightly season and rolled it in flour.  I deep fried it until golden brown.  The chicken was moist, the ginger and garlic was infused into the chicken...next time I'll boil it for 10 minutes.  BTW, I'm very familiar with adobo, chicken and pork.


----------



## GB (Jan 30, 2008)

Instead of boiling, try brining. Brining will add flavor (if you add flavors to your brine) and will add moisture. It is a great technique and something much more suited to chicken than boiling. After it is brined you can cook it anyway you like.


----------

